# Wireless Problems with Cisco E2500



## zehaus (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey, 

My network is a bit muddled but I have a Comcast Cable modem going to an old linksys router which then goes to 4 switches. One of those switches then sends my wired connection to my part of the house (big old student housing) which connects ok. (wired.txt)

The problem is when I plug my new Cisco E2500 into the wired connection - and then connect to that or use the wireless - I am local only even after factory reset. (wireless.txt) I attached the requested info.

Thanks for any help your able to offer.


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Make sure you have the wires hooked up correctly. The wire coming from the switch should plug into one of the LAN ports on your 2500 router. You'll also have to log into the new router and disable DHCP.


----------



## zehaus (Jul 15, 2011)

I disabled the DHCP on my E2500 and still nothing...All of the wires are connected properly.

Thanks!


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

You'll have to clone the Mac Address. Please check this out - Post #8.


----------



## zehaus (Jul 15, 2011)

OK,

I reset to factory and cloned the MAC Address and put in the one from my renew and still nothing...


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If you connect wired to the router, can you connect to the internet? How about wireless?

Have you tried to Power Cycle?

Can you post an ipconfig /all while a computer is wired to the router?


----------



## lorjack (Nov 15, 2007)

Post an ipconfig /all for one of the computers connected to the other router as well so we can see its configuration.


----------

